# Neve - Arneirós, Lamego - 10/11 Janeiro de 2010



## AnDré (11 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

Um grande amigo meu que vive em Arneirós, Lamego, enviou-me há pouco as seguintes fotografias da neve por lá.

As fotografias foram tiradas por ele, na localidade de Arneirós, a cerca de 620m de altitude:


Dia 10 (ontem) à tarde:


































Dias 10 (ontem) à noite:













Dia 11, (hoje) de manhã:











Obrigado, Ezequiel


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

Bonito nevão


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Que grande acumulação Belas fotos


----------



## Black_Heart (12 Jan 2010 às 00:39)

Realmente, grande acumulação, na do carro é bem visível


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2010 às 02:27)

Que brutalidade de camada no carro 

Fotos espectaculares


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2010 às 10:48)

Bons registos! 

Mas vocês são dos que já estão habituados...


----------

